# Neutral gear - Why would you need that?



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry for being ignorant... All I do is bunny hops and jumps...

But what is that for?


----------



## bee-man (Jul 18, 2004)

Rolling backwards or fakies, I believe.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Bee-man is correct. I really think its stupid but...Aaron Chase has one of these devices on his bike, so what do I know?!

_*SIC Chase Neutral Gear*

The Neutral was designed with the help of Aaron Chase to allow the rider to coast backwards without pedaling. It does this by replacing the lower three gears on the cassette body and allowing the chain to coast between the groves of the carefully constructed Delrin piece. This Super Innovative product will have you riding like Chase in no time._


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone ride a neutral gear on here? Please explain when this is benificial and how you work the shifting.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I think BikeSatori had a neutral gear on his bike for a bit. Ive ridden a bike with the neutral gear on it and it was just ok. It wasnt smooth and it was hard to get used to. Not really worth it, just learn how to pedal backwards.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

You guys are missing the whole point...

SIC Chase Neutral Gear is only $11.98 and...

_This Super Innovative product will have you riding like Chase in no time._

What a bargain!!!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

hahaha yeah, it seems pretty dumb esp. when u see everyone backpedaling in vids and whatnot..


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

edit: nevermind


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I had two. Seemed like such a great idea I bought them both at the same time cheap about a year and a half ago. Installed one, rode it for just a few short months and ditched it and sold the other one immediately. I just didn't like it. I honestly just hate riding fakie with a geared bike regardless of if you are backpedalling or not, so it may not have just been this ring. But, it's weird having to shift to it before you know you are going to try a 180 or whatever, too much pre-plan riding for me, haha. Not to mention I got some nasty sounds trying to shift out of it. Interesting idea, but I guess it was just not for me.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info all... seems like another unnecessary gadget...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

that thing is dumb. If someone really wanted to do mad fakies without backpedaling, get the geisha hub.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Unless you want to keep variable gear ratios.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I had one on my Namaiki a few years back , it was fun for a wile but I had to set it up with a rapiid rise rear der to get it to work wile still being able to shift in and out of the nutral area , I also ran a road a cassette with the neutral gear spaced just above my 13t cog so it was 11t, 12t 13t , 2 neutral gears , 18t , 20t, 21t , 23t

It was jsut PITA to try to shift around the neutral section when you needed to sprint for a jump . 
So pretty much unless you A Chase it sucks !


----------

